# Full Timers: Do You Memorize Your Sermons?



## KMK (Sep 5, 2009)

How many of you full-timers memorize your sermons before you deliver them? How important is memorization to the overall quality of a sermon?


----------



## Curt (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't memorize. I figure if I spend enough time with the sermon during the week, I will know it well. Then I only preach with an outline.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 5, 2009)

I am still wet behind the ears, so to speak, but I believe that a strong outline is the most important. 

I write a full manuscript and do not memorize the sermon.


----------



## ADKing (Sep 5, 2009)

I used to memorize but over time as my sermons have grown in detail and length I have moved away from it.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 5, 2009)

nleshelman said:


> I am still wet behind the ears, so to speak, but I believe that a strong outline is the most important.
> 
> I write a full manuscript and do not memorize the sermon.





I write it out and try to know it well so that I don't have to rely on the manuscript. Eventually I hope to move up to outlines.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Sep 5, 2009)

No, I don't memorize. I would never have time for that. Like others, I write out a full manuscript, but I try to be familiar with it enough so that I don't have to (obviously) rely on it.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 5, 2009)

Personally, I think memorizing sermons is too time consuming and makes delivery a bit forced or stiff. (But it is different for each man). I also don't like writing a full manuscript, as it takes a long time, and I find that I become less flexible - wanting to look down and remember the "phrasing" that I worked on in the manuscript.

My personal practice is a (relatively) detailed outline that summarizes what I have thought about and put together during the week. I do that so as not to "forget" a point, and to keep me on pace. A typical outline is two landscape pages that I cut in half to get 4 half-sheets.

I've attached one from 1 Kings 1.


----------



## Curt (Sep 5, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> My personal practice is a (relatively) detailed outline that summarizes what I have thought about and put together during the week. I do that so as not to "forget" a point, and to keep me on pace. A typical outline is two landscape pages that I cut in half to get 4 half-sheets.
> 
> I've attached one from 1 Kings 1.



My outline is one page landscaped, so all I have to do is turn it over once.

(Thanks for the outline, Fred!).


----------



## itsreed (Sep 5, 2009)

My practice is between Fred's and others' here. It is best described as an annotated outline. Verse by verse, I note what I want to remember as it pertains to the outline. I always use a standard outline: 1) intro, 2) body with three points (usually), and 3) conclusions.

The intro highlights the need(s) addressed in the passage. The body develops how the text addresses the need. Often this follows a law-gospel format, either within each point and/or from one major point to the next. The conclusion always focuses on some relevant aspect of the gospel. I intentionally tie Christ and his ministry (the relevant part(s)) to the text.

Like others' here, if I try to memorize, it hampers the delivery. For me as well, a full manuscript hampers. Given this, I need to really, really know the text before I preach it. (Currently I'm about a month ahead. My goal is to get 6 months ahead.)


----------

